# before 1900 medicines listing



## GuntherHess (Oct 27, 2005)

I posted a listing of 19th century patent and proprietary medicine names sorted by state and city on my web site. For your entertainment. Maybe it will be of use to someone. I'd like to hear from anyone that wants to add medicine names from thier city. Note, pharmacy bottles are not really in the scope of this listing unless they are of pontil age, there are just too many of them.

 http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/Cities/CitiesMain.htm


----------



## Hayes (Oct 27, 2005)

I just checked out your site, its very well put together. I took a look at your NH listings and found a few bottles that I have (and were wondering about) I found a listing in one of my books (kovel, i think) they had Derry's hemlock oil co value listed for $25 but didnt specify bottle type and size, i have 5 or 6 hemlock bottles some tall and thin/or short and thin, one with some oil still in it and one in the shape of a medicine type bottle. I just wasnt sure what one the listing was for. I havent found very much RE this company, do you know any more info on it? Thanks for the link to your site, Im going to go look around some more.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 27, 2005)

There is one common HEMLOCK OIL CO. DERRY, N.H.  It is aqua and about 6 inches tall.
 The last one I saw had kind of an odd inverse tapered lip. That bottle had sold for about $10-15. I have not seen the other versions. I would assume they are more rare.

 I found this general description of Hemlock Oil , I dont think it was anything taken orally...

 "_Hemlock oil and spruce oil are used for household
 products, detergents, and soaps. Hemlock oil is not well
 defined, since there are four hemlock species native to
 North America, but true hemlock oil is obtained exclusively
 from eastern hemlock."_

 Baldwin lists a Hemlock Oil Liniment from Essex VT. So there is a good chance yours was an external liniment too.


----------



## Hayes (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info and reply. mine are all from derry,nh ( around my neck of the woods) they are also all clear. here's a quick pic to peek at if your interested. Thanks for the help.


----------



## botil (Oct 28, 2005)

I've checked your medicine bottles list. Its a complete work.
 Perhaps in Baltimore you could add this pontiled bottle. I don't know the company.
 Embossed a tree and BALTIMORE.


----------



## botil (Oct 28, 2005)

The top


----------



## botil (Oct 28, 2005)

The bottom


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 28, 2005)

I dont think anyone knows who made that bottle. Even Chris has a question about it on his website...
 http://www.geocities.com/baltbottles/collection/pages/meds.htm


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Gunther and Botil,

 Speaking of trees on bottles. I picked this one up years ago at an antique mall. Haven't been able to find out much about it. Might have some connection to your Baltimore bottle. One indented panel has tall tree with P  B,  1780   1880, and TRADEMARK at the bottom.  Could the P/B  be for Peter's Baltimore ?  The bottle is 6 in. tall but the round base is just nickle size, doesn't stand well at all. The other indented panel says DR.PETER'S  OLEUM.  I haven't seen this one in any of my books.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's a picture of the bottom and other panel.

 Cliff


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 28, 2005)

That seems to be one of Peter Fahrney's bottles out of Chicago.
 Here is a similar one ...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-medicine-bottle-Dr-Peters-oleoid_W0QQitemZ6220532512QQcategoryZ895QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 They made a binch of different variations. Yours is an odd one i've not seen before.
 Many of his bottles had that rounded base.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Did he use that Patent on any other of his medicine bottles ? Says from 1780-1880. Do any of his medicines go that far back. ?

 Cliff


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 28, 2005)

The image on your bottle I believe is the Fahrney family crest.
 Here is a photo of some documents I have showing it.
 The oldest Fahrney bottles I have seen are no earlier than the 1870s. Peter produced the Fahrney's Panacea in Waynesboro PA before moving to Chicago.

 The bottle you have seems like it may have been made as a souvenir piece possibly for thier popular family reunions. Its a very interesting item.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Gunther,

 That is a very interesting bit of information. The P B and 1780 !880 certainly fits. It does say TRADEMARK under it, pretty much verifies it is connected to Fahrney's. Any idea what OLEUM would be ? Guess I should have bought both of them but picked the best one anyway. Think I paid 5 bucks for it, thought it was unusual. Thanks for the info.

 Cliff


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Oct 28, 2005)

GOOD SITE, I CANT FIND A LINK TO YOUR MAIN PAGE OR AN EMAIL LINK

 RICK KERN


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 28, 2005)

ya, that was dumb wasnt it?
 Lets see if this works... here is email
 http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/email.jpg

 this is my bottle stuff
 http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/bottles.htm


 if you are wondering why i use the weird graphic email address...
 it keeps the spammer's email harvesters from picking up my email
 you can always use g_hess@yahoo.com but I dont check that one every day.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey all! I just happen to have a few Hemlock oil bottles also, mine are in aqua and clear I dug one and bought the other two.... The label is kinda interesting on the small one check it out! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 28, 2005)

uses of the oil.. I dont know if you all can see the label so here is whats on it...Dar-Ling-oil Great treatment for Headache, Toothache,aches coughs and colds.cattarah, croup,sorethroat,horseness,Bronchitis,,Asthma,gout ,rehemutism,etc etc... Wow what didnt it do!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Oct 28, 2005)

Three variants


----------



## WhiteLighting (Oct 29, 2005)

GuntherHess - Man.....lol,you took my idea i thought of aweek ago,it must be ESP....lol,..
 But no just J/K.,....
  But i was gonna do a med/cure bottle guide for NY "pre-1908",but ya beat me to the punch and i must say a great site aswell,i do have afew to add for NY,and other N.E. States,when i get to them ill send the info asap!....


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have another wisconsin med bottle that you could add. Dana & Worm Drug Co. Fond du Lac, Wis. I will post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Oct 30, 2005)

Gunther, how come no bottles from Mass?


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 30, 2005)

Everyone knows there were no antique bottles made in Massachusetts!!
 That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



 Try checking again , it may have mysteriously appeared.
 Thanks for the corrrection.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 30, 2005)

Tony...
 Another Fond Du Lac bottle
 CELERY-FO-MO AMERICAN CHEMICAL CO.FOND DU LAC, WIS. USA

 I think CELERY-MO-FO would be much cooler...


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 30, 2005)

Havent heard of that one before, ill have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello, i recently dug a big aqua Fahrney's Panacea and couldnâ€™t find any info on it or what town it came from. Are they pretty common or do they bring good money?

 Thanks.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 31, 2005)

The Fahrney's Panacea was produced by Dr Peter Fahrney and sold out of Waynesboro PA. They are considered scarce but not rare. Value is around $15-20.


----------



## David E (Oct 31, 2005)

HEMLOCK OIL CO  DERRY. N.H.
 clear 5 11/16" x 1" x 1"
 Varient
 posted in Fike

 Dave


----------



## David E (Oct 31, 2005)

Long article on DR PETER FAHRNEY & SONS CO. If anyone wants it posted.

 DAVE


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 31, 2005)

Sure, I'd like to see it. Post it under the Collectors Chat forum. Thanks


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 31, 2005)

HAHAHA Gunther I was thinking the exact same thing when I was reading that and I happen to read the post below and think to myself well I must not be alone on that one. []


----------



## amblypygi (Oct 31, 2005)

Just to note an interesting point about the Fahrney label posted by Guntherhess: the plant in that image is definitely not a tree (I realize nobody suggested it was), but a flowering Century plant (Agave sp.). These are very common in the Caribbean region and the southern US:

 http://www.naturesongs.com/vvplants/centuryplant2.jpg

 The Baltimore/tree bottle is clearly a tree, so I doubt they are related. Again, I know nobody said they were, but I thought it was cool that Fahrney used an image of a medicinal plant from the Carribean in the family crest, maybe that's where the business began.

 Sean


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 31, 2005)

The image on the Fahrney seal does resemble the century plant but I would be pretty surprised if thats what it is supposed to sybolize. The Fahrney medicines originated from herbal cures in the Swiss Alps. I'm pretty sure there were no Agave plants up there.

 EDIT:
 Actually, on second thought that seal seems like it may of been an 1892 Chicago invention so the idea that it is a century plant isnt all that far fetched. It certainly goes with the 100 year anniversery theme.


----------



## amblypygi (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know... I'd bet my reputation as a botanist (I'm not a botanist) that that's a century plant. I'll bet you're right in that it had something to do with the century anniversary theme. It could also have been a later development in the medicine; Agaves are used in lots of "medicinal" stuff, tequila for one.

 Sean


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi GuntherHess - 

 I've gone through my collection of Maine meds and have found some embossed ones that you can add to your list if you'd like.  Good luck with your project!

 Abbott

 	Buxtonâ€™s Rheumatic Cure


 Alfred

 	Alfred Cough Balsam


 Auburn

 	Compliments of Smith & Cook (Dose Glass)


 	Dr. Trueâ€™s Superior White Liniment


 Augusta

 	Clover Medicine Co.

 	The Giant Oxien Co., Oxien Tablet Pills

 	J. J. Maher Co.


 Bangor

 	Bloodâ€™s Rheumatic Compound

 Dr. Lewis Sure Cure

 	E. A. Buck, Hardyâ€™s Liniment

 	Curtis & Perkins, Mrs. Winslowâ€™s Soothing Syrup

 	Fifield & Co.

 	William Mann, Universal Anodyne

 A.	M. Robinson Jr., Balsam of Wintergreen

 Dr. W. Spiller, Prescribed By

 Caldwell Sweet, Leeâ€™s Liniment

 Tibbetts & Jordan, Leeâ€™s Liniment

 Ara Warren, Brownâ€™s Sarsaparilla


 Belfast

 	Danaâ€™s Sarsaparilla

 	Danaâ€™s Cough Syrup

 	Rodolphâ€™s New Medical Discovery

 	Skodaâ€™s Uterine Fluid


 Berwick

 	Free Sample of Bakerâ€™s Great American Specific


 Biddeford

 	Morin Drug Co.


 Blaine

 	White & Jones, Whiteâ€™s Liniment


 Calais

 	Schoodic Medicine Co.


 Dexter

 	Dr. Fitzgerald, Clairvoyant Discovery

 	O. M. Robinson, Balm of Oils, for Internal and External Use


 Farmington

 	Hubbardâ€™s Home Favorite Cough Syrup		


 Jefferson (East)

 	A. A. Skinner, Great Crimean Liniment


 Mars Hill

 	Whiteâ€™s Liniment, Albert White, Prop.


 Norway

 	Brownâ€™s Relief


 Old Town

 	Ballardâ€™s Golden Oil


 Oxford

 	Geo. H. Jones, German Pile Remedy


 Pittsfield

 	Davis Yankee Anodynous Liniment


 Portland

 	Allenâ€™s Sarsaparilla

 	J. W. Brooks & Co.,  Brooks Antiseptic Sea Breeze Lotion

 	V. E. Cox,  Walllingfordâ€™s Remedy

 	Roderic Wild Cherry Cough Balsam

 	Smith, A. W., Compound Cough Syrup

 	Twitchell, Champlin & Co., Neuralgic Anodyne


 Rockland

 	Pendletonâ€™s Panacea


 Thomaston	

 	G. I. Robinson Drug Co.


 Westbrook

 	Spillerâ€™s golden Tonic


 Wiscassett

 	Johnsonâ€™s Anodyne Liniment


 Yarmouth

 	I. C. Wellcome Co.

 Later - Sam


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks, thats a good list.


----------



## stormysouth (Nov 9, 2005)

Wonderful list. My son and I dug a perfect California Fig Syrup Co. bottle last week in almost mint condition. We found an add for it in a Youth's Companion from 1897. We found a wonderful dump across the river from Louisville (IN side). We've pulled out 45+ whole and cried over 10x that broken.  I think we have only scratched the surface of it. We had to go down about 2 1/2' - 4+ for some of them.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 9, 2005)

I added your Maine bottles Sam.
 i didnt know there were that many different towns in Maine, ha ha.

 Thanks,
 --Matt


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Matt - 

 The Maine list looks good.  When you get a chance, please remove the Woburn listing, I assume that's for MASS, there's no Woburn in ME.  Sickney's Corner should be Stickney's Corner, you might add to that one that it is from the town of Washington.

 Later - Sam


----------



## sodabottle (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello Very nice list
  About that Celery-Fo-Mo  I bought one at a rumage sale a month or two ago 

 Want a pic??


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'd like to see a pic of that one so i know what im lookin for.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 10, 2005)

I added a couple more Maine listings i had...

 Dr Cummings' Compound Extract Sarsaparilla and Doc Portland Me.
 GARGET CURE c.t.WHIPPLE & CO. PROP. PORTLAND, ME.
 mystic lotion A. Carles portland ME.
 DR WARRENTON'S KIDNEY & LIVER CURE BANGOR ME.
 DAVIS' YANKEE ANODYNUS LINIMENT PITTSFIELD MAINE


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Gunther,

 Here is another Maine Cure

 DEERING & BERRY'S
 GREAT KIDNEY CURE
 SACO, ME

 And a sarsaparilla

 W. G. KIDDER
 SARSAPARILLA
 BATH,ME

 Cliff


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

Matt,
 Here is a Vermont list of meds for your site. Do keep in mind, little Vermont's few residents must have been quite business minded to produce so many cures and remedies.
 Joel


 A.F. SHERMAN-ESSENCE HEMLOCKâ€“ LUDLOW, VT (Label only) pontil
 A.O. HOOD â€“ EXCELSIOR / LINIMENT â€“ WINOOSKI, VT. (smooth & pontil)
 ARNICA & OIL â€“ LINIMENT
 BANCROFT'S BITTERS//D. W. BANCROFT//MARSHFIELD, VT. Watson 1968:27
 BANCROFT'S/BITTERS//MARSHFIELD VT//D.W.BANCROFT Ring 1980:70
 BANCROFTâ€™S / INSTANT RELIEF â€“ MARSHFIELD, VT.
 BROWNâ€™S BRONCHIAL ELIXIR (Label) N.K. BROWN & CO // BURLINGTON, VERMONT (embossed)
 C.C. DOTY & CO.
 C.F. SMITH & CO / WEST TOPSHAM, VT w/Label - GREEN MOUNTAIN SARSAPARILLA 
 CELERY / COMPOUND (Embossed celery stalk) 
 C.P. NEWTONâ€™S â€“ OPODELDOC (pontil)
 C. H. EDDY & CO./JAMAICA/GINGER/BRATTLEBORO, VT. Fike 1987:58, 128
 CARVERS TONIC/BITTERS//H. F.SMITH M.D./CASTLETON VT. Ring 1980:123
 CRYSTALINA/THE MAGIC SKIN CURE/A. S. HULL, HINESBURGH, VT. Fike 1987:96
 DR. BOYCEâ€™S SARSAPARILLA
 DR. BOYCE'S//TONIC//BITTERS Ring 1980:95
 DR. BOYCE'S//TONIC//BITTERS//HENRY, LORD Ring 1980:96
 DR BOYCE'S//TONIC BITTERS//FENN & TUTTLE//PROPRIETOR//RUTLAND VT Ring 1980:96
 DR. BOYCE'S//TONIC BITTERS//FRANCIS FERN//PROPRIETOR//RUTLAND,VT Ring 1980:96
 DR. BOYCE'S//TONIC BITTERS//HENRY & CO//PROPRIETORS Ring 1980:96
 DR. BOYCE'S//TONIC BITTERS//HENRY & CO//PROPRIETORS//WATERBURY VT Ring 1980:96
 DR. BOYCE'S//TONIC BITTERS//HENRY JOHNSON & LORD//BURLINGTON, VT. Ring 1980:96
 DR. E. ROWELLâ€™S INVIGORATING TONIC â€“ ENOSBURGH FALLS , VT (Label only)
 DR H. A. INGHAM'S//NERVINE PAIN EXTR. Baldwin 1973:265; Fike 1987:190
 DR H. A. INGHAM'S//NERVINE PAIN EXTR. Fike 1987:119
 DR H. A. INGHAM'S//NERVINE PAINCURAL Fike 1987:190
 DR. B. J. KENDALL'S/BLACKBERRY BALSAM Fike 1987:25
 DR. B. J. KENDALLS/QUICK RELIEF Fike 1987:169
 DR. BAXTER'S//MANDRAKE BITTERS//LORD BROS//PROPRIETORS//BURLINGTON,VT. Fike 1987:31; Ring 1980:73
 DR. BAXTER'S//MANDRAKE BITTERS//LORD BROS//PROPRIETORS//BURLINGTON VT Watson 1965:61
 DR. F. S. HUTCHINSON CO//ANTI-APOPLECTINE//THE ONLY/APOPLEXY PREVENTIVE/AND/PARALYSIS CURE [Base:] ENOSBURGH FALLS/VT. Fike 1987:65, 94
 DR. GOULDS BOTANIC BITTERS â€“ W.RANDOLPH, VT (Label only)
 DR. GOULDS GOOD SAMARITAN REMEDY â€“ W. RANDOLPH, VT (Label only)
 DR. G.S. GREENâ€™S / BLOOD PURIFIER / AND NERVE TONIC / ENOSBURGH FALLS
 DR.B.J. KENDALLS/QUICK RELIEF Baldwin 1973:282 3
 DR. WOODâ€™S / AROMATIC SPIRIT â€“ BELLOWS FALLS, V.T (Iron pontil) (Seen unembossed, with paper label: â€œWilcoxâ€™s Pulmonary or Cough Balsam, H. Koon & Son, North Bennington, Vt.â€)
 DUTCHERS â€“ DEAD SHOT FOR BED BUGS â€“ ST. ALBANS VT (smooth base & pontil)
 DUTCHERS â€“ DEAD SHOT FOR BED BUGS â€“ ST. ALBANS VT â€“ CYLINDER- Label Only (pontil)
 DUTCHERS DRUGGIST / ST. ALBANS, VT
 E. A. SMITH MD/BRANDON VT. Ring 1980:238
 GILBERT'S/SARSAPARILLA//BITTERS//N. A. GILBERT & CO.//ENOSBURGH FALLS, VT. Ring 1980:209
 GREEN MOUNTAIN [motif: monogram HJ&L] CIDER BITTERS Ring 1980:219
 HAMILTONâ€™S â€“ OLD ENGLISH â€“ BLACK OIL
 HENRYâ€™S /ARNICA /TINCTURE
 HENRYâ€™S /ELECTRIC / OINTMENT
 HENRYâ€™S / HIVE SYRUP
 HIGGINS T&C COMPOUND, RUTLAND, VT.
 HOODS VEGETABLE BLOOD PURIFIER â€“ WINOOSKI, VT
 HOYTâ€™S CHERRY COMPOUND/ CHERRY BALSAM /C.D. WHILCOMB PROPR/ LYNDON, VT
 I NEWTON'S//NORWICH, VT//JAUNDICE/BITTERS Watson 1965:167
 I. NEWTONâ€™S â€“ PANACEA â€“ PURIFIER â€“ OF THE â€“ BLOOD â€“ NORWICH, VT (Also a variant with misspelled NERWICH) 
 IRON & QUININE/BITTERS//BURLINGTON, VT.//N. K. BROWN Ring 1980:264
 JARVIS BLOOD RENOVATOR â€“ BURLINGTON, VT 
 JOHNSON'S/CALISAYA/BITTERS//BURLINGTON/VT. Ring 1980:272
 KENDALL'S SPAVIN CURE [Base:] ENOSBURGH FALLS, VT. (Also, reversed â€œNâ€s variant of above) Fike 1987:101
 KENDALL'S SPAVIN CURE//FOR HUMAN FLESH [Base:] KENDALL'S SPAVIN TREATMENT ENOSBURGH FALLS, VT. Fike 1987:101
 KENDALL'S SPAVIN TREATMENT/FOR HUMAN FLESH [Base:] ENOSBURG FALLS VT. Fike 1987:169
 M.K. PAINES DRUGGIST & APOTHECARY / WINDSOR VT (Milk Glass)
 M. T. MEAD & CO./APOTHECARIES/FAIRHAVEN VERMONT//MEAD'S//SARSAPARILLA Fike 1987:70, 218
 MYSTERIOUS PAIN CURE / A SCOTCH REMEDY / JUNIUS BARNES CO
 MYSTERIOUS PAIN CURE / A SCOTCH REMEDY
 NEWTON'S//JAUNDICE/BITTERS//NORWICH VT. Ring 1980:343
 N K BROWN'S/AROMATIC ESSENCE/JAMAICA GINGER/BURLINGTON, V.T. Fike 1987:116, 128
 N. K. BROWN'S/AROMATIC ESSENCE/JAMAICA GINGER/MILWAUKEE, WIS. Fike 1987:116, 128
 PAINES â€“ CELERY / COMPOUND (Amber & Aqua)
 PROF. MOTTâ€™S â€“ MAGIC / HAIR INVIGORATOR â€“ PRICE 25 CENTS - A.J. GREEN HIGHGATE, VT (pontil)
 PROF. MOTTâ€™S â€“ MAGIC / HAIR INVIGORATOR â€“ PRICE FIFTY CENTS -A.J. GREEN HIGHGATE VT (pontil)
 PROF. LAMOREAUXâ€™S SPECIFIC MIXTURE â€“ PREPARED BY M.K. PAINE â€“ WINDSOR, VT (Label only)
 REV.N.H.DOWNS//VEGETABLE//BALSAMIC//ELIXIR (2 sizes) Ring 1980:97
 SANDERSONâ€™S / BLOOD RENOVATOR / MILTON, VT. (pontil)
 SCOTCH â€“ OIL
 S. SMITH/GREEN MOUNTAIN RENOVATOR/EAST GEORGIA, VT. Fike 1987:181
 S. SMITH'S/GREEN MOUNTAIN RENOVATOR Fike 1987:181
 SIR ROBERT/EDGAR'S/ENGLISH/LIFE [motif: picture frame] BITTERS//G. E. GRAVES/PROPRIETOR/RUTLAND/VT/USA. Ring 1980:178
 SMITHâ€™S â€“ ANODYNE / COUGH DROPS â€“ MONTPELIER. (pontil)
 SMITH'S//GREEN MOUNTAIN//RENOVATOR//EAST GEORGIA, VT. Baldwin 1973:456 457; Fike 1987:181
 SMITH'S/GREEN MOUNTAIN/RENOVATOR Fike 1987:181
 SMITH'S/GREEN MOUNTAIN/RENOVATOR//EAST GEORGIA VT. Fike 1987:181
 SMITH'S/GREEN MOUNTAIN/RENOVATOR//REMEDY COMPANY//ST. ALBANS, VT. Baldwin 1973:456 457; Fike 1987:77,211
 SMITHâ€™S RHEUMATIC CURE 
 STILLINGIA / COMPOUND //J.F. HENRY & CO // WATERBURY, VERMONT
 THORNâ€™S VEGETABLE COUGH CURE / BRATTLEBORO, VT
 THORN'S/HOP & BURDOCK/TONIC/BRATTLEBORO, VT. (2 sizes) Fike 1987:237; B&B Wilson 1971:90
 T.H. TAYLOR-/ BRATTLEBORO / VT (pontil)
 VERMONT BITTERS Ring 1980:470
 VERMONT/LINIMENT//J. M. HENRY & SONS//WATERBURY, VT Fike 1987:138
 VERMONT / LINIMENT â€“ JOHN F. HENRY & CO â€“ WATERBURY, VT (pontil & smooth base)
 WEEKâ€™S â€“ MAGIC â€“ COMPOUND â€“ ST JOHNSBURY, VT (pontil & smooth base)
 WEEKâ€™S â€“ MAGIC â€“ COMPOUND â€“ JOSYLYN & SONS (smooth base)
 WM A BACON/LUDLOW. VT ( pontil â€“ 2 sizes) B&B Wilson 1971:20
 YUCCA - THE GREAT MEXICAN PREPARATION FOR THE HAIR â€“ BURLINGTON, VT (Label Only) 

 This info found at Vermont medicines dot com. http://www.vtmedicines.com/index.html


----------



## GuntherHess (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll try to incorporate into the website.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 30, 2007)

About the Hemlock oil...I've seen plenty of the Derry NH Hemlock oil bottles...But I have only seen one embossed "EAST DERRY NH"...it sat right beside a "regular" derry bottle...

 The Ossipee NH bottle .....I never heard of it and I live here. It's embossed with the towns name? I want one. 

 I have a "Concentrated extract of Jamaica Ginger" from Limerick Maine...it's a paper label, and it was put up by a druggist, WW Mason. "Excellent in all cases of cough croup hoarsness bla bla bla."...


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey, how about my "Philo" med made by the Philo mfg Co. New york? Don't see it listed in the NY section...


----------



## bearswede (Jul 2, 2007)

> "Philo" med made by the Philo mfg Co. New york? Don't see it listed in the NY section...


 
 It's in Matt's Price Guide... Value: $14...


 Ron


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 2, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: bearswede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I see..thanks.


----------

